# Cape Coral / Florida



## Sail31 (4. September 2005)

Hallo, 
ich fliege am 17.09. für 4 Wochen nach Cape Coral. Da ich beabsichtige Brandungsgerät und little Big Game Gerät ( 16 - 50 lb ) mitzunehmen und auch für eine Woche ein Boot habe , wollte ich nachfragen , ob jemand Top Plätze kennt ( besteht noch die Chance vom Strand Tarpon mit der Brandungsrute zu fangen). und wie weit muss man raus um Sailfish oder auch Broadbill Chancen zu haben. 

Gruß

Sail 31


----------



## Volker2809 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

Hallo Sail31, 

wir waren im Juni auf Cape Coral. Es gibt ganz im Süden von Cape Coral einen langen Steg beim Yachthafen. Von dort aus kannst Du prima angeln. Dort sind auch Rutenhalter und Filetierplätze angebracht. Einen Tarpon möchte ich aber vom Steg lieber nicht fangen, da Du Probleme beim anlanden bekommen wirst. Aber es wurden dort schon Tarpons gefangen. 
Wenn Du ein Haus in Cape Coral mit direktem Zugang zum Kanal hast, dann lohnt sich dort auch das angeln mit leichtem Geschirr und lebenden Shrimps. Die Shrimps bekommst Du in Baitshops, wovon es mehrere in Cape Coral gibt. An den Kanälen kannst du Catfish, Spanische Makrele, Snook, Redfish und vor allem Snapper fangen. 
Was die Top Plätze angeht bin ich selber überfragt. Uns hat damals ein Boardmitglied aus Berlin mit seinem Leihboot einen Tag mit rausgenommen. Damals sollen die Tarpons vor Sanibel Island auf der Höhe des Leuchtturms gestanden sein. Gefangen haben wir allerdings keine. Frag hier einfach mal am Yachthafen im Baitshop nach. Der Besitzer hat dort eine Karte hängen und gibt gerne Auskunft über die besten Fangplätze. 
Eine gute Stelle ist an der Brücke nach Sanibel Island. Hier allerdings nur vom Boot aus, da dort nicht von der Brücke geangelt werden darf.
Für weitere Top-Stellen würde ich auch mal in den anderen Baitshops auf Cape Coral nachfragen. Es gibt im Boaters World in Cape Coral auch Seekarten mit den angeblichen Top-Stellen für die Region käuflich zu erwerben. Ob diese Top-Stellen wirklich top sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 
Wenn Du auf Sailfish, Thun, Marlin oder Hai aus bist, dann solltest Du eine geführte Tour in Betracht ziehen. Wir hatten es auch geplant, aber leider doch nicht gemacht. Es gibt einige Anbieter in Ft. Myers und auch auf Cape Coral. Die Preise liegen für die Vollcharter so um die 800,-- $ für den ganzen Tag und ca.500,-- $ für den halben Tag. Die Preise gelten pro Boot und können entsprechend der teilnehmenden Angler verteilt werden. Wobei in der Regel maximal 6 Angler zugelassen sind. 
Wer sich noch sehr gut auskennt ist Nick_A alias Robert aus dem Forum. Schreib ihm doch mal ne PN. Wenn Du noch Fragen zu Cape Coral hast, dann melde Dich!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Sail31 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

Hallo Volker,

besten Dank für die Informationen.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall entsprechendes Kartenmaterial im Boaters World besorgen. Sollte das Wetter es zulassen werde ich versuchen mit dem für 1 Woche gecharterten Boot rauszufahren. Falls die Fanggebiete für Billfish zu weit draussen sind habe ich vor Sanibel Hoffnung auf Dolphin , Wahoo , Barracuda usw.. Auf Tarpon wollte ich eigentlich wie hier an der Ostsee mit der Brandungrute direkt vom Strand versuchen.( verkürzt die Wartezeit auf die hiesige Brandungssaison, welche aber nach meiner Rückkehr voll am Laufen ist ) Leider soll aber im Sept. bereits die beste Tarponzeit vorbei sein. Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, ansonsten werden wohl Rochen möglich sein.  

Grüße aus Hamburg

Sail31 ( Andreas)


----------



## guifri (6. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

hi,

vom ufer aus, ist u.a. die pier in ft. myers beach empfehlenswert. da muss es nicht unbedingt die brandungsrute sein, da weite würfe nicht erforderlich sind.

aber starke schnur und stahlvorfach ist zumindest bei den haien, die dort in guter größe anzutreffen sind, ratsam. ich hatte im juli ein paar heftige bisse, wo innerhalb weniger sekunden bei nicht weich eingestelltere bremse 70-80m schnur draußen waren und die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte

ansonsten reichen mittlere spinnruten (auch zum grundangeln) für snook (ich hatte leider auch diesmal kein glück), spotted seatrouts, sheepsheads, mackerels, spadefish, yellowtails und und und.......... aus.

mackerels und seatrouts vom ufer, beißen nach meiner erfahrung am besten auf kleine lebende köderfische (greenbacks oder pinfish)

nimm dir ein gps mit ins boot und ermittel die gps-koordinaten der fishing reefs westlich von sanibel, ohne diese koordinaten kannst du auch fischen, da würde ich mich aber in ufernähe halten...

sei insbesondere vorsichtig, wenn du in der gegend das fahrwasser verlässt und guck dir vorher die seekarte an...das kann ganz abrupt von 10-15 ft auf <1 ft gehen (insbesondere bei ebbe); soll heißen, achte auf die vögel die in deiner fahrtrichtung scheinbar über´s wasser laufen................da wird´s flach!!!


----------



## lohmann (13. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

Hallo Sail,

hier ist der Berliner, der Volker und Alex im Juni mit dem Boot mitgenommen hatte  #h . 

Versuche es unbedingt innerhalb der Kanäle mit Live Shrimp, am besten in der Größe "handpicked" am Circle Hook. Habe damit gute Erfolge gehabt und sowohl Snooks, Redfish als auch nen schicken Jack Cravel fangen können. Diese machen an der leichten Spinnrute echt Alarm #6 . Pass mit den Catfishs auf !! Die haben Stacheln an den Flossen, welche schmerzhafte Verletzungen herbeirufen können!!
Ansonsten haben wir im Juni beobachtet wie ein Angler direkt an den Abweisedalben der Sanibel Brücke nen richig dicken Grouper vom Boot aus gefangen hat. Dafür empfehle ich dir dann aber das little Big Game Gerät.  

Ansonsten sind die Besitzer der umliegenden Bait und TackleShops sehr redselig und werden dich sicher über die entsprechenden Fangplätze informieren.


----------



## Sail31 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

Besten Dank für alle Info´s

die Bazooka ,der Rollenkoffer und die Reiseruten sind gepackt.
Morgen gehts los und ich hoffe durch eure Tipps viel Spass zu haben.

MfG

Sail 31


----------



## Airferdo (16. September 2005)

*AW: Cape Coral / Florida*

Warum nicht einfach mal nach New Orleans, wie man sieht hat die Saison dort begonnen !!! :q 

http://img394.*ih.us/img394/7024/200509137400bush5ib.jpg


----------

